# Walking stick with helper handle......?



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

A friend needed a walking aide so I decided on a cedar walking stick with a diamond willow helper handle on the side.I have no idea what else to call it.Just something to grab when standing up from a chair.I used the diamond willow for the side helper handle because it's stronger than the cedar.I did turquoise inlays to add some color and make it nicer to look at.I finished it with 6 coats of lacquer clear high gloss indoor/outdoor.I think it turned out pretty good.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice job! And the inlay looks good!


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

Certainly a very nice job. Curious how you attached the diamond willow? Epoxy, wood glue, steel rod, etc.?


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

rdemler, you do a sweet job on the inlays. :thumbsu:


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you. Yaxley,I used a 3/4in tenon with a good wood glue.Started using an elmers glue that you dampen the wood with water and it foams up and absorbs into the wood.


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the info and not familiar with the Elmer's glue you mentioned. Will check it out.

LAter, Bill


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

gorilla glue has the same thing.


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

> gorilla glue has the same thing.


Thanks, and I have used the Gorilla glue.


----------

